# little lagoon rookie



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

just moved into a house on little lagoon in gulf shores been out a few times had early success on west side of lagoon but not so much lately ,should i try the night bite,or stick to early morning and also when do you think it is a good time to start speck fishing with fin fish


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

I yak fish the lagoon quite a bit, several of the other guys on the forum here fish it hard, I'm sure they can chime in and help a bit as well...I usually put in either at the Fort Morgan Road boat ramp or at west pass...I've caught fish and not caught fish at all times of day there, but that bein said, right at daylight in west pass during the heat of the summer usually produces some nice specks, and that sandbar inside the pass that juts inside (the one they are forever dredging) is one of my favorite common known flounder spots, as well as along the seawall on the west face of the pass. Some will agree and disagree, but starting now or soon and on through the year the goon holds some huge trout...the biggest three white trout I've ever seen came out of little lagoon, and I'm talking 5lb plus. Slot reds have been running through there steady lately chasing bait schools, had a fantastic day out there catching reds on soft plastics about a week ago. Beyond that, the lagoon takes a little learning to find the holes and depth changes, time spent out there is not time wasted. Good luck!


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the info hope you have a great year of fishing!very helpful


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Have fun! That is a very fishy place. Don't overlook the gulf side. Lots of whiting and pompano. If you have a kayak, just offshore is a blast!!


----------

